
My systemtap toolkit to online analyze on production - detailyang
https://github.com/detailyang/systemtap-toolkit
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
nailer
<3 systemtap. Had a proprietary app and wasn't sure if it was using NODELAY on
sockets, was able to intercept setsockopt() and find out.

Also: nice work with the diagrams.

